# a few pics of my rbp's



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

here are some pics of my redbelly piranha's

http://strype.trailerparkboys.org/piranha/

let me know what you think


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice reds!

I hate links.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Beautiful Reds,what is there main diet? thanks


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Man do they have some red on them. Nice lookin Nats man. Your tank has the same gravel mine does in it.


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

WOW!







Very nice reds. And what is their diet?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Awesome man. Look healthy and lotsa room to swim


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

fantastic...........


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice colored reds.


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

their main diet is shrimp.

i usually just pick up a shrimp ring from the grocery store and feed them that. but also feed them feeder fish and the occasional frog.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome redness


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful the colours are great


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome looking reds


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You`ve got some nicely colored Nat`s man!!


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

wow, those look amazing!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Those are the nicest reds reds ever dude. Did u buy them like that? Whats ur secret? There bellys appear to be glowing!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nice reds


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

when i bought them they were clear with spots, and abuot the size of a quarter.


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

er well i shouldn't say "clear" they were silver/grey with slight transparency. they started getting red belly's the bigger they got


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Those are some purty reds!!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

I usually prefer the simple, clean, lots of space to swim setups.









Just awesome man...& those P's are just full of color.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

that pic almost looks photo shopped.
if its not. im in awe. i hope mine get even half that red.


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

nope, no photoshop there my friend


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That's one hell of a shoal.

Great pic dude.


----------

